# Experiences with Bright Aquatics and Boxboy



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ordered some bulbs and had trouble with deliveries of the order. Josiah had been awesome and the customer service spot on. 

Would def recommend dealing with him to others here  

Will post pics of the setup once I get my delivery.

Kamal


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am waiting on my light too have to say he seems to know whats what and very nice to deal with


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

+1 here.

I had an issue with the delivery and Josiah corrected it right away. His customer service was spot on.



kamal said:


> Ordered some bulbs and had trouble with deliveries of the order. Josiah had been awesome and the customer service spot on.
> 
> Would def recommend dealing with him to others here
> 
> ...


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

kamal said:


> Ordered some bulbs and had trouble with deliveries of the order. Josiah had been awesome and the customer service spot on.
> 
> Would def recommend dealing with him to others here
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this, I'm assuming they are for your 41g to replace the T5HOs?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

zk4444 said:


> Looking forward to this, I'm assuming they are for your 41g to replace the T5HOs?


indeed the t5 ballast died so took the plunge lol. im excited to see the outcome. im moving in the next few weeks so this is all in prep for the rebuild.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet. So how many units did you order to have enough coverage for your 24" x 18" x 24" deep tank?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

2 x full spectrum par38's. if I need more light will either get a third or will get an acintic supplemental kit from rapidled


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I ordered 6 bulbs from him A month or so back. Very impressed so far with them. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Gals n Guys for your kind words 
It was my pleasure to speak with you all!
Enjoy your products and reefs


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

If you ever have any questions, please Don't hesitate to ask.

Josiah Trickett
www.brightaquatics.com
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have some nice photos to share of their tanks while using Bright Aquatics products? Maybe even have your photos showcased in the website!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking to buy the full spectrum bulb. Can people post photos, and write a review on its performance. Please don't write that your coral looks nice. I am looking for how well the coral grows or react to the lighting.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is my 135 reef with the full spectrum bulbs.










I am getting good growth out of my encrusting montis and birds nest. As well as my acans, favia and chalice. When. Switching over from t5ho lighting they did bleach a blur stag colony but it was just to intense live and learn I suppose.

Sent by little green men....


----------

